# Dai



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

47,000 posts


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations... 47k, wow =)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done dairay:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Awarded the 'Golden Keyboard'

Congrats Dai...:wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dai* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats dai - great work indeed!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed, Dai - keep 'em coming :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Outstanding...! When do you sleep? LOL


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> Awarded the 'Golden Keyboard'


You mean the Worn Out Keyboard.

Congratulations dai


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Great work! Keep it up!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Keep up the great work


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats dai .. that's a lot of typing .. how are the fingers coping ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good work dai that's a lot of typing.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, dai! ray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Congrats Dai ..................:wave:



damn impressive .................... ray:ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW! Congrats dai!


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Woah! Gratz! 47.5K now :O


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Amazing dai!

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Dai :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

at this moment dai is one short of 48000


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's less than a month per thousand .. must have an auto responder doing his typing .. something similar to john the pilots cat .. maybe it's a 'roo??


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

lol, must be the roo!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Seems like he has 20 TSF sessions open, one for each of the hardware forums, plus Staff Room and may be others.... without the help of the 'roo this is a very difficult thing to do. :grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Well then i spose its well done to dai + 'roo :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think he has more then 1 Roo:grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

dai & 'roo army then :upset:


----------

